# Serotta is coming back



## bikemonkey (Feb 21, 2020)

I moved a few of his framesets in Va. Beach back in the early 80s...they were quite the criterium hot rods.

Ben Serotta today..from the BRAIN


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 21, 2020)

no offense, might prefer seeing those 80s bikes.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 22, 2020)

I think this bike pictured is in the right era.

One of our shop's mechanics/racers would not shut up about his new Serotta build. I remember the song "My Sharona" was big on the radio at that point in time - he would try and sing along and replace _Sharona _with _Serotta_... he would be mocked later by some other wrench singing "My _Sca-ro-tum_ (scrotum)..


----------



## petritl (Feb 24, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> no offense, might prefer seeing those 80s bikes.


----------

